# Great rescue story



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

Sounds like the Golden Ret. is getting a wonderful home and that DD got a wonderful dog, too!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That sounds like a great heart warming story


----------

